# Welcome to Sweden - series thread



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Anyone watching this? Yeah it's kind of dumb, but I like fish out of water stories and it's made me laugh. That's all I ask of a sitcom.

One thing I'm surprised....no visits to Ikea yet?


----------



## Martha (Oct 6, 2002)

I recorded it. I watched less than 10 minutes and deleted it. It just wasn't for me.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> Anyone watching this? Yeah it's kind of dumb, but I like fish out of water stories and it's made me laugh. That's all I ask of a sitcom.
> 
> One thing I'm surprised....no visits to Ikea yet?


I watched the first and third episodes. For some reason the 2nd one didn't get recorded.

It's silly, but I like it. I've been to Sweden, know people from there, and have family living in Norway, so maybe that's why I like it.


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

I've watched three episodes. It is very different from anything else on TV so that makes it intriguing. I looked it up and found that it is a popular show in Sweden. It will be interesting to see how it does here.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I said this in another thread and will post it here too.



> I quit watching the Sweden show like 10 minutes into the second episode. Call me a lazy American, or whatever, but I have zero interest in watching a show with subtitles. Probably a big reason I gave up on Lillyhammer on Netflix too. I have so much stuff in my backlog. I don't mind dumping a show for something as small as subtitles.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

I like Lillyhammer even with the subtitles.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Hoffer said:


> I said this in another thread and will post it here too.


 You are a lazy American.

Hey, he asked us to call him one. 

Adding: I sort of like it. It is different and casual. I wonder though about the cultural accuracy. IKEA sells recliners yet the son was amazed at a recliner.

I have a good friend from Sweden. We haven't talked about the show yet.


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

Everyone probably realizes this but...
The main character is Amy Poehler's brother and the story is (roughly) based on his real life experience of moving to Sweden with his GF.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

tlc said:


> Everyone probably realizes this but...
> The main character is Amy Poehler's brother and the story is (roughly) based on his real life experience of moving to Sweden with his GF.


I knew he was her brother (he looks like her too), but I didn't realize it was based on real life experience. Interesting.

I also didn't realize that it's on in Sweden. I wonder if they have the subs reversed and the English is subtitled


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

So far I am liking the show. My wife doesn't much care for it, but I think she has missed some of the humor because she is multi-tasking when there are subtitles on screen.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

It's a solid "Eh" for me so far.

I was watching a recorded show from about three weeks ago over the weekend, and happened to see a 30 second spot for it, so I grabbed them off of on demand.

I thought it was going to be a show starring Amy Poehler and Will Ferrell.


----------



## AeneaGames (May 2, 2009)

Steveknj said:


> I also didn't realize that it's on in Sweden. I wonder if they have the subs reversed and the English is subtitled


Yes, they do


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

I like the show-but does anyone else find the editing distracting?

The quick cuts to commercial-sometimes in the middle of a thought or a sentence or a flashback are really annoying!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Wow, that's really sad that someone won't watch it because it has subtitles. Though, slightly hypocritically, the huge # of subtitles did make me wonder what other shows have aired in the U.S. (recently?) that had a lot of subtitles.. I suspect none, because of that same kind of sentiment.

Yeah, it's weird. I haven't looked on imdb, but I get the impression this is COMPLETELY a Swedish production, and just happens to be being run here? (I have no idea if "Motive", a Canadian show, is co-produced by ABC.)

It's not good, but it's vaguely funny..

The guy (I know he's Poehler's brother) looks like a younger Greg Kinnear.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> I also didn't realize that it's on in Sweden. I wonder if they have the subs reversed and the English is subtitled


I was reading about this over the weekend.
Apparently the show is the number one show in Sweden.

I like the show and it's nice summer fare.

And I did laugh at the photo Aubrey Plaza sent Bruce.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Regina said:


> I like the show-but does anyone else find the editing distracting?
> 
> The quick cuts to commercial-sometimes in the middle of a thought or a sentence or a flashback are really annoying!


My son noticed this as well, especially the cuts to commercial. I wonder if it's because the show is edited for Swedish TV and they don't do ads quite the same way (if at all).


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

mattack said:


> Wow, that's really sad that someone won't watch it because it has subtitles. Though, slightly hypocritically, the huge # of subtitles did make me wonder what other shows have aired in the U.S. (recently?) that had a lot of subtitles.. I suspect none, because of that same kind of sentiment.


Honey Boo-Boo is loaded with subtitles. Seriously.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

I have many connections to Sweden, and I can relate to the main character's situation, but this show is just kind of weird to me. It's amusing, but it's just not that funny. Some of the humor would only be funny to people familiar with Swedish customs. I've only watched the first two episodes, so hopefully it gets better.

The actress that plays the wife is on an excellent Swedish comedy called Solsidan. It's so much better than Welcome to Sweden, but without American actors, star cameos, or any English dialog.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

DLiquid said:


> I have many connections to Sweden, and I can relate to the main character's situation, but this show is just kind of weird to me. It's amusing, but it's just not that funny. Some of the humor would only be funny to people familiar with Swedish customs. I've only watched the first two episodes, so hopefully it gets better.
> 
> The actress that plays the wife is on an excellent Swedish comedy called Solsidan. It's so much better than Welcome to Sweden, but without American actors, star cameos, or any English dialog.


So let me ask you (and I'll spoilerize in case some folks here aren't caught up)



Spoiler



Do Swedes not talk to each other in the hallways?



I find it kind of fun to learn about the Swedish customs. If I ever go there, I'll know how to act!


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> My son noticed this as well, especially the cuts to commercial. I wonder if it's because the show is edited for Swedish TV and they don't do ads quite the same way (if at all).


I wondered that too-but do they have to cut in these awkward places?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Regina said:


> I wondered that too-but do they have to cut in these awkward places?


I read that in Sweden they only have one commercial break in a 30 minute show, so when they show it here, they make the extra cuts... wherever.

I have some really good friends from Sweden (still in Sweden). I need to ask them what they know about it.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Bummer, so they are 'hacked up'.. Not that I care enough to wait for it on DVD or anything.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

mattack said:


> Bummer, so they are 'hacked up'.. Not that I care enough to wait for it on DVD or anything.


I wouldn't say "hacked up", just some odd commercial cuts. It's certainly not as bad as Hulu used to do commercial cuts, like in the middle of someone's speech.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> So let me ask you (and I'll spoilerize in case some folks here aren't caught up)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



It's probably a stereotype that Swedish big city apartment dwellers aren't very neighborly, and that Americans are very friendly and outgoing, so they exaggerated those two things for effect. It was kind of a funny bit, but in reality I suspect his Swedish neighbors would have been very friendly to him.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

mattack said:


> Wow, that's really sad that someone won't watch it because it has subtitles.


Well, as sad as it may be, I try to avoid subtitles too and have been known not to watch shows because of them.

90% of my TV viewing is done in the evening when I'm also on my laptop (75% surfing/25% working). I tend to listen to TV more than watch it. Hard to do that when there's subtitles.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

I don't care about subtitles - but I won't watch a show that looks like it was recorded with smartphones.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> I wouldn't say "hacked up", just some odd commercial cuts.


Sorry, I wasn't clear. I just meant that if they only have one commercial break in Sweden, they probably have much more SHOW time per half hour.. Thus the U.S. runs are likely cut for _time_. I can deal with the "put a commercial in a weird place" issue.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

I gave up after this week's episode. Bruce, the lead character, is just annoying rather than being funny.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Last night's episode was like a 180 degree turn. And not for the better.

The first 2-3 eps had him as a "fish out of water", playing a befuddled but lovable goof. He was happy, free-spirited and positive in his approach to his new life. It wasn't A+ sitcom material, but it was a watchable summer show.

Last night?... Suddenly he's the ugly American. He insults the barrista, he insults the job-finding guy, and pretty much insulted most Swedes every chance he got. He forgot he was "out of money"? He's a high-powered accountant, yet he suddenly discovers "it's expensive to be unemployed".

{paraphrasing} "I've driven in LA & NYC since I was 16, surely I can drive here."

Just every cliche that screams Ugly American was pulled from the writer's book.

I have no idea what happened, but overnight this show went from cute to appallingly bad. I'll give it one more, because I find his wife incredibly _interesting _to watch.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I sort of see where you're going, but I thought he was mostly just really amused/confused that the barista wouldn't recognize him.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

A heads up on Welcome to Sweden programming (yeah, this from the poster complaining about how the show has gone downhill ).

"Working the Engels", the show following WtS, has been cancelled, and NBC is yanking it from the schedule immediately. WtS will be pulling double duty, airing a (new) 2nd episode in the WtE timeslot.

Your guide may not get this update in time (it's effective tonight!), so you may need to set a manual recording.

BTW, Welcome to Sweden has been renewed for a second season.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

astrohip said:


> A heads up on Welcome to Sweden programming (yeah, this from the poster complaining about how the show has gone downhill ).
> 
> "Working the Engels", the show following WtS, has been cancelled, and NBC is yanking it from the schedule immediately. WtS will be pulling double duty, airing a (new) 2nd episode in the WtE timeslot.
> 
> ...


Thanks for both. By renewed, does that mean that it's coming back next summer or that they will squeeze it in sometime during the regular TV schedule at some point?


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

astrohip said:


> A heads up on Welcome to Sweden programming (yeah, this from the poster complaining about how the show has gone downhill ).
> 
> "Working the Engels", the show following WtS, has been cancelled, and NBC is yanking it from the schedule immediately. WtS will be pulling double duty, airing a (new) 2nd episode in the WtE timeslot.
> 
> ...


Cool! Thanks for the update on the renewal. My TiVo did pick up the two episodes per night.

It's nice to see something different on TV succeed even if the plot is a little uneven right now.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

astrohip said:


> A heads up on Welcome to Sweden programming (yeah, this from the poster complaining about how the show has gone downhill ).
> 
> "Working the Engels", the show following WtS, has been cancelled, and NBC is yanking it from the schedule immediately. WtS will be pulling double duty, airing a (new) 2nd episode in the WtE timeslot.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the update. I'm glad it was renewed for a second season.

Not surprised about "Working with the Engels." It was horrible.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

verdugan said:


> Not surprised about "Working with the Engels." It was horrible.


What a waste of Andrea Martin.

The interesting thing about Working the Engels is that it's another Canadian import that NBC was using as summer fare.
(And now we know where Abigail Hobbs has been.)


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

astrohip said:


> A heads up on Welcome to Sweden programming (yeah, this from the poster complaining about how the show has gone downhill ).
> 
> "Working the Engels", the show following WtS, has been cancelled, and NBC is yanking it from the schedule immediately. WtS will be pulling double duty, airing a (new) 2nd episode in the WtE timeslot.
> 
> Your guide may not get this update in time (it's effective tonight!), so you may need to set a manual recording.


Argh, I can't find the thread I posted about the following problem just yesterday (even searching for myself).. But I did run into the problem last night with Welcome to Sweden. On one of my Tivos, the To Do list still showed Working the Engels.. But View Upcoming on Welcome to Sweden did show the 2 episodes tonight. So the "Tivo hasn't updated the guide data fully" problem still exists.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

all the major cities...London, Germany city, Praguestan


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

Verizon FIOS had no problem recording both episodes.
On another note: anyone notice that there is much less speaking in Swedish than there was in the first few episodes? Not much need for subtitles lately.


----------



## sfenton (Feb 8, 2004)

Looks like NBC is skipping episode 8. According to episode guide descriptions, last Thursday was episodes 6 and 7. Next week's one hour season finale is episodes 9 and 10. And according to the descriptions, there is a major plot point in episode 8 that will be kind of jarring for episodes 9 and 10.

The Comedy Network in Canada is also broadcasting this series so hopefully the missing episode will be downloadable.


----------



## warrenn (Jun 24, 2004)

astrohip said:


> I have no idea what happened, but overnight this show went from cute to appallingly bad. I'll give it one more, because I find his wife incredibly _interesting _to watch.


I get a very tingly Donna Dixon vibe from her. Rawrrrrrr.

I so wish someone other than Greg Poehler was the lead. The show has a lot of potential, but he's just not accomplished enough to pull it off. He should have been a side character.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Last couple of episodes were much better. And Josephine Bornebusch is still one of the most _interesting _people to watch on TV.

Oh, and she's pregnant.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Hmm, I didn't notice a huge quality drop.. but it's only been an "ok" show overall.. (though worth watching, unlike the awful one that was after it that I killed after 1 ep)


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

sfenton said:


> Looks like NBC is skipping episode 8. According to episode guide descriptions, last Thursday was episodes 6 and 7. Next week's one hour season finale is episodes 9 and 10. And according to the descriptions, there is a major plot point in episode 8 that will be kind of jarring for episodes 9 and 10.


What one hour season finale? In the NY market football is on Thursday, Aug. 28 as well as Thursday Sept. 4.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

jamesbobo said:


> What one hour season finale? In the NY market football is on Thursday, Aug. 28 as well as Thursday Sept. 4.


Game on 8/28 is local.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

sfenton said:


> Looks like NBC is skipping episode 8. According to episode guide descriptions, last Thursday was episodes 6 and 7. Next week's one hour season finale is episodes 9 and 10. And according to the descriptions, there is a major plot point in episode 8 that will be kind of jarring for episodes 9 and 10.
> 
> The Comedy Network in Canada is also broadcasting this series so hopefully the missing episode will be downloadable.


You were right, that was very jarring.
It was jarring enough that I "obtained" the Swedish version (and the English subtitles) for episode 8 so I truly understood what was going on.
If NBC needed to skip an episode, they should have skipped one of the earlier ones.

If I was Poehler (either one), I'd be pretty irritated at NBC.

Interesting thing about the Swedish version is that they dropped one S Bomb and two F Bombs in the episode.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

So will the NY area ever see these episodes? I'll check On Demand later to see it they are there. If not, maybe NBC's web page.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

jamesbobo said:


> So will the NY area ever see these episodes? I'll check On Demand later to see it they are there. If not, maybe NBC's web page.


Both Baltimore and Washington stations had games on. I recorded the episodes off the sub channels.


----------



## sfenton (Feb 8, 2004)

The English version of the missing episode 8 is now on Usenet so it will likely show up elsewhere also. There is no bug so I don't know where it is recorded from.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

The 2 episodes are available on demand. I'm watching them now. It looks like a lot happened in the unaired episode.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

jamesbobo said:


> The 2 episodes are available on demand. I'm watching them now. It looks like a lot happened in the unaired episode.


Don't worry. Bruce will recap it all in the last episode.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Now I don't know if I'm at episode 7 or 5. 

The last thing I saw was the GF saying she's not pregnant, she's just getting fat. Do I need to now look for episodes 6-8 on torrent sites or just 8?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

JYoung said:


> You were right, that was very jarring.
> It was jarring enough that I "obtained" the Swedish version (and the English subtitles) for episode 8 so I truly understood what was going on.
> If NBC needed to skip an episode, they should have skipped one of the earlier ones.
> 
> ...


[spoilers]

Jarring is being polite, I woulda used a stronger word. Birger wakes up in a hospital, Viveka is off cougaring, Emma is reuniting with old boyfriend Bjorn Borg, and Bruce is in America. Of all the eps to skip...

Episode 8, "Förhållanden/Breakups" is available on NBC.

http://www.nbc.com/welcome-to-sweden/episodes


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

astrohip said:


> [spoilers]
> 
> Episode 8, "Förhållanden/Breakups" is available on NBC.
> 
> http://www.nbc.com/welcome-to-sweden/episodes


I was just about to mention that I found it there. I'm surprised that it would be on NBC's web page but not on demand (at least not yet). Fans of the show should watch it to fill in the missing pieces.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Ok, watched the mysterious missing episode. I can see why NBC picked this one to skip. I've noticed Bruce seems to bounce between being a decent guy, and being a real *****. Well, he was all out db this episode. I have no idea why Miss Sweden stays with him, he's just a fine line from being an a-hole most of the time. There's even a scene at the beginning with Malin Ackerman where she calls him a d-bag. And fires him as her money guy.

I like this show, some interesting characters, weird plots (but in a fun weird way), but they make it hard when one of the two leads is such a non-sympathetic character. Let's hope the writers figure out which direction they want to go for S2.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

I haven't seen the missing ep yet, but Bruce often seems like a jerk to me. He is selfish and he treats people badly, yet Poehler plays him as a kind and sensitive type. It's weird.

I think what they are doing is cramming multiple American abroad personalities into one guy, and it doesn't always work that well. Like the episode where he did the Swedish Chef imitation. No American who had been living in Sweden for a while would do that at a party like he did. That's something that someone who was just hearing Swedish for the first time might do, but Bruce is not that guy, so for him to make fun of their language and compare them to a Muppet seemed either out of character or a little bit mean.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

astrohip said:


> There's even a scene at the beginning with Malin Ackerman where she calls him a d-bag. And fires him as her money guy.


Speaking of that scene, in the American version, Akerman says something in Swedish after closing the laptop which is subtitled "Damn American".

In the Swedish version, it's subtitled "F**king American".
I think the audio is the same in both versions.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

JYoung said:


> Speaking of that scene, in the American version, Akerman says something in Swedish after closing the laptop which is subtitled "Damn American".
> 
> In the Swedish version, it's subtitled "F**king American".
> I think the audio is the same in both versions.


The word was probably "jävla," based on the Swedish word for devil. Most Swedish curse words either have to do with the devil or hell, so they often don't translate directly to English swear words. I think either translation is acceptable, though it sounds like the Swedish subtitles version fits that scene better.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I forget if it was this show or not.. but in the past week or so, I saw a very strange case of captions.

The audio said something VERY innocuous, like "darn". It did NOT sound like a voiceover dub. The captions had it ****ed out. Heck, the S word is showing up on commercial cable stations lately, and various other much coarser-than-recently-allowed words are even showing up on OTA stations.. So it seemed especially strange. Sure, it COULD have been a change from when the captions were made, but as I said from the audio (and my feeling at the time I saw the scene), it didn't seem like a worse word was originally there.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

DLiquid said:


> The word was probably "jävla," based on the Swedish word for devil. Most Swedish curse words either have to do with the devil or hell, so they often don't translate directly to English swear words. I think either translation is acceptable, though it sounds like the Swedish subtitles version fits that scene better.


Interesting.
Of course, Birgir used "F**k you" directly to Bruce (which wasn't censored on the Swedish version).


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

JYoung said:


> Interesting.
> Of course, Birgir used "F**k you" directly to Bruce (which wasn't censored on the Swedish version).


Not only did they "bleep" it out, they blurred his mouth, too.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

I must be watching a different show. It's a blast! I have a 1/2 Swedish family down the street, who rarely watch TV, and they like it a lot.

The cameos have been fun, the locations refreshing (why can't American sitcoms shoot the show where the narrative is set in?), and the actors top-notch. Lena Olin? Great. And subtitles? I don't see anyone complaining about 'The Bridge'. Maybe if there were more guns, blood and violence, then subtitles would be ok?
I wish we got even more shows from Canada, England, Sweden, etc., instead of what we're continually fed in this staid, predictable sitcom-wasteland.

And the ABBA episode, while obvious and predictable....that outfit...bwahahaha.
I'd sooo take this over The Millers, Mom, Two Broke Girls and whatever other, moronic, fart-joke, grade four English trash Hollywood force-feeds us every freakin' year.

Now, I've got some subtitled episodes of 'Wallander' to catch up on.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

JYoung said:


> .....Interesting thing about the Swedish version is that they dropped one S Bomb and two F Bombs in the episode.


Every country in the western world but the US regularly has swearing in television shows. It's how adults (and some children) talk. I'm amazed that we have dropped so far behind the times when compared to the rest of the world. 'Hey mom, Beaver's home!'
It's like like we're still back there. Sure, PAY television is laced with swearing, but in other lands, swearing is normal on free, OTA TV.
Maybe one day....


----------



## ytsemike (Oct 9, 2003)

tvmaster2 said:


> Every country in the western world but the US regularly has swearing...but in other lands, swearing is normal on free, OTA TV.
> Maybe one day....


Trying to follow your point here, either with respect to this thread in or in general.

Is your argument that "swearing" makes for better television?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

ytsemike said:


> Trying to follow your point here, either with respect to this thread in or in general.
> 
> Is your argument that "swearing" makes for better television?


It can certainly result in more realistic dialogue...


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

ytsemike said:


> Trying to follow your point here, either with respect to this thread in or in general.
> 
> Is your argument that "swearing" makes for better television?


It did for Deadwood.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I always say that any good writer can write compelling TV without any type of restrictions. It takes a very talented writer to write something compelling knowing they can't throw in a million F-Bombs and nudity.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

So you want to restrict the amount of compelling TV available? Is that because you have something better to do with your time?


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

Anubys said:


> It can certainly result in more realistic dialogue...


Precisely. And swearing shouldn't be associated with an intellectual level, group, etc. I bet some doozies let loose in congress. Welcome To Sweden is an adult show for adults. It would be great if adults didn't have to pay for premium channels to watch shows which reflect their mannerisms, which occasionally, include some colorful metaphors.
And yes, the 'odd' swear word makes better adult programs.
If kids watched five minutes of this show they'd be bored stiff. Good. Let us have our shows too.
Maybe next season they should do what they do with The Bridge: run it at 1:00am, and we can DVR it, uncut


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

ytsemike said:


> Trying to follow your point here, either with respect to this thread in or in general.
> 
> Is your argument that "swearing" makes for better television?


At times, yes. And it makes for adult television. We deserve shows which reflect us, and us alone. And they deserve to be on free television. Sticks and stones, right?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

tvmaster2 said:


> Every country in the western world but the US regularly has swearing in television shows. It's how adults (and some children) talk. I'm amazed that we have dropped so far behind the times when compared to the rest of the world. 'Hey mom, Beaver's home!'
> It's like like we're still back there. Sure, PAY television is laced with swearing, but in other lands, swearing is normal on free, OTA TV.
> Maybe one day....


I suspect we're not very far from that. The 's' word is now common on "basic cable" shows (which are not covered by the FCC, but typically follow _approximately_ the same conventions as OTA TV). OTA stations still use a bunch of words that they didn't just a few years ago, like d-bag and calling someone a 'd' etc..


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

tvmaster2 said:


> Maybe next season they should do what they do with The Bridge: *run it at 1:00am*, and we can DVR it, uncut


The Bridge in Houston (FX via Comcast) airs at 9pm. But I was in Colorado recently, and I noticed it ran late at night, far later than the time zone diff. Not sure if it was 1am, but very late. What's the deal?


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

'Welcome to Sweden' is back with season 2 but TiVo isn't seeing it as new programs. Season 2, Episodes 1 & 2 aired on Sunday night 7/19/15 but the shows were marked as previously aired 4/1/15. I just happened to see a news article announcing the new season in time to catch the shows.

I'm still enjoying this quirky show very much.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

ScubaCat said:


> 'Welcome to Sweden' is back with season 2 but TiVo isn't seeing it as new programs. Season 2, Episodes 1 & 2 aired on Sunday night 7/19/15 but the shows were marked as previously aired 4/1/15. I just happened to see a news article announcing the new season in time to catch the shows.
> 
> I'm still enjoying this quirky show very much.


I believe the air date is when they aired in Sweden. An ongoing quirk of the TiVo "New Only" recording setting is how it handles shows that have an older air date from a foreign country. I really wish they would only consider air dates for US showings.

I have mixed feelings about this show, and always have. Parts of it are drop-dead funny, and parts are so irritating I want to delete the SP on the spot. I think this is because it is actually a Swedish filmed series. And clearly their sense of humor is wrong .

In this last episode, the entire back and forth about "ya" and "ja" and "pssh" and "uh" and all the ways to say yes in Swedish (or "Northern Swedish") was hilarious. But for example, the brother is just a PITA. The way he moves in with them, and no one questions it... just so stupid. Also the trope where Bruce acts like he knows Bergman but doesn't... come on, that's beyond stupid.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Loving it even more this season. Quirky people with heart and faults. No real meanness.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

ScubaCat said:


> 'Welcome to Sweden' is back with season 2 but TiVo isn't seeing it as new programs. Season 2, Episodes 1 & 2 aired on Sunday night 7/19/15 but the shows were marked as previously aired 4/1/15. I just happened to see a news article announcing the new season in time to catch the shows.
> 
> I'm still enjoying this quirky show very much.


Had the same problem on my DirecTV Genie. I think the first aired dates are in April. I just changed the settings to air all episodes instead of 1st run.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> Loving it even more this season. Quirky people with heart and faults. No real meanness.


I find it refreshing. I love fish outta water stories. The mother and father crack me up. The brother is cliche though. Seems a lot of shows have a character like that.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

ScubaCat said:


> 'Welcome to Sweden' is back with season 2 but TiVo isn't seeing it as new programs. Season 2, Episodes 1 & 2 aired on Sunday night 7/19/15 but the shows were marked as previously aired 4/1/15. I just happened to see a news article announcing the new season in time to catch the shows.


I have a FIOS DVR and both episodes were recorded without a problem. Which is good since I didn't even know the show was back.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

I thought that the most interesting/funny bit was Emma dealing with her boss trying to steal the credit for her work.

Although I did laugh when Emma beat up the flash mob guys.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

astrohip said:


> I believe the air date is when they aired in Sweden. An ongoing quirk of the TiVo "New Only" recording setting is how it handles shows that have an older air date from a foreign country. I really wish they would only consider air dates for US showings.


I agree with you on one hand, and think that Tivo should *work around* the issue.. But do they *HAVE* that data?

I complain about lots of things about Tivo (I just did in another thread about the iOS app's problems)... But this kind of issue, with the kind of data they get, it seems like it would be hard to do.

(I had *THOUGHT* that the OnePasses, with streaming + recordings, would be able to work around this issue from the user point of view... But even after I delete streaming episodes.. they seem to come back eventually. I think they do have a different icon, but they shouldn't come back at all..)

That is, my ultimate (and I'd pay a one time fee for this) would be to be able to mark EACH episode as seen or not seen.. and have this info backed up/transferrable between Tivos, etc.. Sure, I rarely rarely rarely watch reruns, so to me, new only USUALLY works (with exceptions like this show).. But if I could mark each individual episode as seen/not seen (including when there was a glitch and I missed the last minute for example), then new vs rerun wouldn't really matter anymore, since if I said I'd seen s2 episode 1, it would NEVER EVER EVER record that episode again.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

astrohip said:


> In this last episode, the entire back and forth about "ya" and "ja" and "pssh" and "uh" and all the ways to say yes in Swedish (or "Northern Swedish") was hilarious.


Is this a real Swedish thing as Thing 4 and I have incorporated it into our daily conversations.  We had a Swedish exchange student when I was in HS and I don't recall her making those noises, but we only spoke English and I might have been distracted by a 6 foot tall blonde.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Cancelled by NBC.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

JYoung said:


> Cancelled by NBC.


Not surprised. Too gentle and too intelligent for Murica.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Not surprised. I really wanted to like this show, but they made it so hard. While at times cute & funny, at other times it was just plain stupid.

The scenes with him skiing... I mean come on, he just pretends he's a champ skier, until forced to ski down then he admits he can't ski at all. What is this, 3rd grade TV?

And most of the scenes with the brother (or BIL, depending on your POV) were beyond insulting. When he met with the realtor, and was surprised that one actually has to have money & income to rent a nice apartment... is anyone that stupid in real life?

And yet most of the family scenes were very good, especially the Swedish parents.



TonyD79 said:


> Not surprised. Too gentle and too intelligent for Murica.


Nice way to passive-aggressive insult everyone who didn't like it. :down:


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

Very sad to see this series go despite its flaws. There are so few TV shows I enjoy anymore.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

ScubaCat said:


> Very sad to see this series go despite its flaws. There are so few TV shows I enjoy anymore.


This. No show is perfect, but I found it funny. Yeah, there were some dumb stuff in it, but name a comedy that doesn't have dumb stuff? People like to laugh at stuff like that.

I hope they at least make the last 6 episodes available online, or burn them off on a Saturday night.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

JYoung said:


> Cancelled by NBC.


Crap. That is very disappointing. The show wasn't perfect, but I could see how it would get really good in time.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

astrohip said:


> Nice way to passive-aggressive insult everyone who didn't like it. :down:


Not passive aggressive at all. It was a direct insult to Murica.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Wasn't hilarious, but I do/did like it. I wish they'd at least burn them off on Saturday nights or something.. (I know they said they've just taken it off the air..)

or else show up on Amazon Prime some day.. the unaired eps that is.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

mattack said:


> Wasn't hilarious, but I do/did like it. I wish they'd at least burn them off on Saturday nights or something.. (I know they said they've just taken it off the air..)
> 
> or else show up on Amazon Prime some day.. the unaired eps that is.


There was an article in the LA Times today; in it they (I think it was Poehler) said the rest of the episodes will be available online, apparently fairly soon. For what it's worth they're all available now by magical means.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

ej42137 said:


> There was an article in the LA Times today; in it they (I think it was Poehler) said the rest of the episodes will be available online, apparently fairly soon. For what it's worth they're all available now by magical means.


How many are there? I found season 2 on BTN but not in English and I want to make sure I don't miss anything as I go hunting for them!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Anubys said:


> How many are there? I found season 2 on BTN but not in English and I want to make sure I don't miss anything as I go hunting for them!


As of last night, the first 4 (already aired) were available on the NBC app. I would imagine that's where the rest will be. I also wonder if they will be available On Demand.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Anubys said:


> How many are there? I found season 2 on BTN but not in English and I want to make sure I don't miss anything as I go hunting for them!


epguides.com shows ten episodes in the second season. When I search for "Welcome to Sweden S02E10" I find several hits, nothing for S02E11. The ones I found were in English.

Of course, I myself did not download any copyrighted material nor am I encouraging anyone else to do so, because that would be *wrong*.


----------



## Mike10 (Mar 1, 2006)

I remember reading that the show was already cancelled in sweden 
So I am not surprised that NBC is getting rid of it but I thought that they would of at least aired the entire season


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Mike10 said:


> I remember reading that the show was already cancelled in sweden


OK, that's interesting. From Greg Poehler's Instagram post about it, it seemed like it was doing better everywhere else (if it aired in countries other than the U.S. and Sweden) than the U.S.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Mike10 said:


> I remember reading that the show was already cancelled in sweden


Reading Poehler's statement and the piece in the Hollywood Reporter, I'm not sure that's the case.

I think what the issue is that without money from NBC, the show is done.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

TonyD79 said:


> Not surprised. Too gentle and too intelligent for Murica.


+1 - certainly too intelligent. I just liked watching the visuals, which was half the charm. How 'Two Broke Girls' continues and this fails....boggles the mind.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

tvmaster2 said:


> +1 - certainly too intelligent. I just liked watching the visuals, which was half the charm. How 'Two Broke Girls' continues and this fails....boggles the mind.


Oddly, I like them both.


----------



## sfenton (Feb 8, 2004)

The remaining episodes are on Hulu. The banner at the beginning saying the show returns July 19th is particularly annoying in this case.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

tvmaster2 said:


> +1 - certainly too intelligent. I just liked watching the visuals, which was half the charm. How 'Two Broke Girls' continues and this fails....boggles the mind.


See, you're being incredibly insulting.

I liked this show, but I *also* like "Two Broke Girls". Heck, I think I like "Two Broke Girls" much better, just because it makes me laugh(/groan) at it way more.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

mattack said:


> See, you're being incredibly insulting.
> 
> I liked this show, but I *also* like "Two Broke Girls". Heck, I think I like "Two Broke Girls" much better, just because it makes me laugh(/groan) at it way more.


sorry, it's not insulting to say to say I think one show deserves to be on the air and another doesn't. It's just opinion. It would be insulting if I said people who watch 'Broke Girls' are idiots. Two entirely different things


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

tvmaster2 said:


> sorry, it's not insulting to say to say I think one show deserves to be on the air and another doesn't. It's just opinion. It would be insulting if I said people who watch 'Broke Girls' are idiots. Two entirely different things


I think it's a reasonable inference, since you say it's "too intelligent", then insult "Two Broke Girls", wondering how it's on the air.. implying that it's NOT intelligent (and transferring to its viewers).


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

mattack said:


> I think it's a reasonable inference, since you say it's "too intelligent", then insult "Two Broke Girls", wondering how it's on the air.. implying that it's NOT intelligent (and transferring to its viewers).


whatever. and yes, personally, TBG's is for a different audience than me....the acting is mostly bad (I like Kat Denning though), the fake, bordering-on-racist depictions of foreigners...glad someone gets something from it


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

sfenton said:


> The remaining episodes are on Hulu. The banner at the beginning saying the show returns July 19th is particularly annoying in this case.


paid Hulu? I'd like to see the whole season, but I don't need a Hulu subscription. I'll check my Roku


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

I'm just still trying to figure out how a show with the ridiculous Gustav character could ever be described as "too intelligent." Greg was hardly any better in most episodes.

I was in for the long haul (just finished off S2 Monday night) for Emma and Evil Amy Poehler, and the theme song was pretty dope.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Looks like the rest of the S2 eps are in NBC's app. Perhaps On-Demand too.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

"I'm surprised you didn't call it Big Brucie...you know...ironically" 

I'm Binge watching the show. Loving it and very sorry it's gone. I think this could have matured into a show close to Park and Rec in fun. Get rid of the brother and round out some rough edges...oh well...


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> Looks like the rest of the S2 eps are in NBC's app. Perhaps On-Demand too.


Sorry, which NBC app?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

JYoung said:


> Sorry, which NBC app?


I'm using Android, but I'd imagine it's on iOS as well.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

NBC has it on their web site.

With captions. :up:


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> I'm using Android, but I'd imagine it's on iOS as well.


Well, I'd rather watch the episodes on my TV as opposed to my phone.


I'll check Plex later.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I think some are on YouTube.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

the episode with Bjorn from ABBA in season one....still laughing


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> Looks like the rest of the S2 eps are in NBC's app. Perhaps On-Demand too.


They're on Comcast On Demand too -- I presume that's what you mean.

Only the first *4* eps of this season aired on TV, right? Since the OAD is the original Swedish date, I couldn't figure out for sure. I watched 2 eps last night On Demand. The first one I watched had NO commercials, except for one ~5 second NBC promo in the last commercial break. The second one had the usual amount of "less commercials than regular broadcasts but still annoying since you can't skip them".... and Comcast turns on Macrovision or whatever for all of the NBC On Demand stuff, so I can't work around it by recording to my other hard drive/DVD recorder (which I can do and have done, for some other channel/networks' shows).


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

I'll check FIOS on demand later.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

mattack said:


> They're on Comcast On Demand too -- I presume that's what you mean.
> 
> Only the first *4* eps of this season aired on TV, right? Since the OAD is the original Swedish date, I couldn't figure out for sure. I watched 2 eps last night On Demand. The first one I watched had NO commercials, except for one ~5 second NBC promo in the last commercial break. The second one had the usual amount of "less commercials than regular broadcasts but still annoying since you can't skip them".... and Comcast turns on Macrovision or whatever for all of the NBC On Demand stuff, so I can't work around it by recording to my other hard drive/DVD recorder (which I can do and have done, for some other channel/networks' shows).


DirecTV has them On Demand too. I haven't watched them yet but probably will over the weekend. Not sure how commercials are handled though.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> DirecTV has them On Demand too. I haven't watched them yet but probably will over the weekend. Not sure how commercials are handled though.


The last time I tried NBC on demand on Directv, it was in SD and you could not FF through commercials. IOW, the last time I tried NBC on demand was the last time I was ever going to try NBC on demand.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Anubys said:


> The last time I tried NBC on demand on Directv, it was in SD and you could not FF through commercials. IOW, the last time I tried NBC on demand was the last time I was ever going to try NBC on demand.


It looks like this was in HD.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

The remaining episodes are available on FIOS on Demand, your choice of SD or HD. Just watched episodes 5 & 6. To my surprise there wasn't a single commercial, not during, before or after.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

jamesbobo said:


> The remaining episodes are available on FIOS on Demand, your choice of SD or HD. Just watched episodes 5 & 6. To my surprise there wasn't a single commercial, not during, before or after.


And yet you cannot fast forward.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

Anubys said:


> The last time I tried NBC on demand on Directv, it was in SD and you could not FF through commercials. IOW, the last time I tried NBC on demand was the last time I was ever going to try NBC on demand.


I watched them all over the last few days via D* on demand. They were all in HD and while you couldn't FF, there weren't any commercials.

Really enjoyed the season.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

still miffed America couldn't find the humor. Fish out of water stories usually work, but maybe only if they're set in the States


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I watched the rest, and unfortunately there were commercials in most of them as I said earlier..

But a couple of things in episode 209 were among the funnier things I've heard lately.
Her: It's # meters away.
Him: How much is a meter?
Her: It's like a yard, but more logical.

Then the texting conversation near the end where he almost gets hit by a car was very very funny.


----------

